# rough running



## black trail (Nov 24, 2011)

hi does anyone have any ideas why 2.2 dci sounds like it is running on 3 cylinders,no smoke.no lights on dash. 
nissan told my mechanic ?(i use this term loosely) to carry out some checks on air intake valve all ok. i had injectors tested one had back flow and 2 ran 20% less than perfect,mechanic reckons this wont be the cause???
hoope this is enough info...
thanks


----------



## black trail (Nov 24, 2011)

:idhitit:


black trail said:


> hi does anyone have any ideas why 2.2 dci sounds like it is running on 3 cylinders,no smoke.no lights on dash.
> nissan told my mechanic ?(i use this term loosely) to carry out some checks on air intake valve all ok. i had injectors tested one had back flow and 2 ran 20% less than perfect,mechanic reckons this wont be the cause???
> hoope this is enough info...
> thanks


just an update,now fixed £3250.oo less in my wallet.it was the injectors.also found out its a renault engine not impressed with this or cost,no more nissans for me,


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

£3250 is a lot of money considering you can source injectors in UK for around £300 or £230 for reconditioned. What other parts/work was done for this price?
Mike


----------



## black trail (Nov 24, 2011)

hi nissan sell them for £410 plus vat each x 4,fuel filter £120plus vat,diagnostics.and labour plus a local garage charge before i went to nissan as they did not know what was wrong,a mistake i have learnt from. i tried to source them from other suppliers cheapest was£320 plus vat each as im not trade


----------



## Paulebble (Jan 19, 2012)

*Rough running*

Hi, my 05 xtrail 2.2 DCI has exactly the same symptoms, feels like its running on 3 cylinders, no black smoke?
I had the car in the garage today and they said the injectors checked out ok? The electrics checked out ok? I changed the fuel filter, which had signs of crap in it? But it still runs rough? I would appreciate any ideas anyone might have. I'm wondering if I should change the injectors as a precaution?
Many thanks in advance?


----------

